# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] I Have LoT Facebook Reinstated account and unverified account Lower frice

## KikoJong

￼*FACEBOOK ACCOUNT*verified/non-verified*
==========
TIER 1 COUNTRIES:
US*- UK -*EUROPE*-*CANADA*-*ASIA*-*PHILIPPINES*-*INDONESIA*-*THAILAND*....
==========

PRICE: Start from $10(depend on the kind of account you need)

price depends on the country of the account)
★*ID Verified Facebook Account 
★ $10

★ 10-20% # if buy in bulk
★*I have a large number of accounts with good rates
★*I need to find resellers, win-win cooperation !!!
★ Delivery - Within 4 hours of payment, usually immediately.

==========

*****

- With BM accounts
★2 invitation links included (one as a backup)
★ Specialized instructions
- With Facebook accounts:
★ UID|Password|2FA + email|email password (the email is associated with the facebook account
★ Specialized instructions

==========

******Refund and replacement policy:
★ If the Business Manager has any issues within 24 hours of buying, we will replace it for free ( In case you haven't used it yet)
-Cases such as creating advertising accounts, running ads, adding credit cards, sharing pixels are counted as using the account
★ If the Facebook Account gets banned due to any login problem, we will attempt to fix it immediately. If it cannot be fixed, we will replace it for you.

==========
CONTACT ME:
Skype: live:.cid.d3fd112958770c64
Telegram: @viikom
==========

PAYMENT:

USDT

BTC

DOGE

LTC


I will serve you even if you only buy 1 account for 10$, then you will trust and enjoy working with me, thank you all !!!

----------


## KikoJong

Contact me

----------


## KikoJong

Available contact me

----------


## KikoJong

Contact me

----------


## KikoJong

Contact me

----------

